# How to put your initials on arrow shaft



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure if it's the "best" way (that's up to you) but by far the easiest way is to go buy a silver sharpie and just write them on the shaft. I always keep a silver sharpie in my quiver these days just for that reason - because so often JOAD kids don't have their initials on their arrows...

John


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Thats how we do it. Anyone know if wraps with your name or initials would be OK?


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

That will work as well. I never saw a problem with wraps (name or initials on it) in the past.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wraps are not a problem. My first "wraps" were nothing more than strips of masking tape on the end of the shaft between the fletching and nock. I had actually put them there to temporarily number the arrows while selecting competition shafts, but then just left them there for a while. 

John


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

fine tipped paint pens from the craft store are great. You even get your choice of colors.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

I usually use the silver sharpie but over time it comes off. I haven't tried it but would a light spray with clear acylic (sp) sealer work to last longer or even clear nail polish? I assume it would not harm carbon or change spine....???


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

If you have arrow wraps, write them on there. If you do write them on the shaft, make sure to keep a sharpie in your quiver. They WILL wear off.

One other possibility, which I don't know if it's allowed or not, would be to initial your fletch.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> fine tipped paint pens from the craft store are great. You even get your choice of colors.


I agree. I picked a Sharpie extra fine white paint pen from Officemax to draw lines for curly vanes and it works great.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kabnt2005 said:


> If you have arrow wraps, write them on there. If you do write them on the shaft, make sure to keep a sharpie in your quiver. They WILL wear off.
> 
> One other possibility, which I don't know if it's allowed or not, would be to initial your fletch.


I don't believe initialing your fletchings count. I believe I tried that a few years ago and go shot down for it. Plus, I thought it made them look rather silly. It's just better to write them on the shaft.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

sighting in,

I believe you are correct. Initials have to be on the "arrow", not fletching. Unless they have changed something.

Bowgal


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

clear nail polish over the silver marker wont work,. It dissolves the silver marker no matter how the long silver marker dried.. I tried that a few years ago.


Chris


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

FITA field and 18m indoor.....................on the fletches, all three. Rule interpretation must vary.


----------

